# Fire Marshal trumps Trump



## cda




----------



## jar546

He's a fuckin idiot


----------



## cda

Yea well the people get what is dished to them.


Besides paycheck I get a few percs, like stop work orders, limiting occupant load to an event.

Love those percs sometimes


----------



## jar546

just found a loophole in the language censor settings


----------



## cda

Ohhhhh

So we live in a censored society?


----------



## jar546

probably not


----------



## ICE

jar546 said:


> He's a fuckin idiot


He would have to be to want the job.  What's worse is that he is willing to dwindle his own fortune to get there.


----------



## cda

ICE said:


> He would have to be to want the job.  What's worse is that he is willing to dwindle his own fortune to get there.



Dwindle 

And how much are bill and Hillary worth now do to someone being president


----------



## jar546

I said he (trump) is an idiot in direct response to his moronic comments about a fire department/marshal doing their job to protect people. 

I do not want this to turn into a political discussion as religion and politics are not allowed to be discussed here.  Way too divisive.  My comment was not politically motivated and was not to be an invitation to make it political.


----------



## cda

Done.......


----------



## ICE

So who said anything about politics?  I thought this was about idiots.....wait a minute...I think I see a connection here


----------



## cda

ICE said:


> So who said anything about politics?  I thought this was about idiots.....wait a minute...I think I see a connection here



It is an occupant load calculation question.


----------



## conarb

He stated that there were lots of empty seats, I've looked for other articles and can't find anything but the fact that his rental contract limited the seating, my question is why were there empty seats, if they allowed other tenants to fully occupy the hall and limited him that would be a valid concern, on the other hand if they limited every tenant for a valid fire reason the marshals would be correct. 

He has stated that if elected he's going to get rid of a lot of regulation, after all the bribery by the fire sprinkler coalition to impose fire sprinklers the fire industry needs to be hit hard, to say nothing about all the half million dollar pensions some of them receive at 50 years of age. I'd like to see the I Codes thrown out, we have no business imposing codes on the rest of the world, and we could go back to the UBC with no stupid Disability, Green, and Energy Codes.


----------



## fatboy

Wonder if he has changed his mind, just heard on the radio that he and 9 others were rescued from a stalled elevator in Miami by the FD.


----------



## cda

fatboy said:


> Wonder if he has changed his mind, just heard on the radio that he and 9 others were rescued from a stalled elevator in Miami by the FD.



Colorado


http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/31/politics/trump-elevator-rescue/


----------



## fatboy

cda said:


> Colorado
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/31/politics/trump-elevator-rescue/[/QUOTE




Yeah, just caught it in passing. Now it's even more interesting.


----------



## jar546

conarb said:


> He stated that there were lots of empty seats, I've looked for other articles and can't find anything but the fact that his rental contract limited the seating, my question is why were there empty seats, if they allowed other tenants to fully occupy the hall and limited him that would be a valid concern, on the other hand if they limited every tenant for a valid fire reason the marshals would be correct.
> 
> He has stated that if elected he's going to get rid of a lot of regulation, after all the bribery by the fire sprinkler coalition to impose fire sprinklers the fire industry needs to be hit hard, to say nothing about all the half million dollar pensions some of them receive at 50 years of age. I'd like to see the I Codes thrown out, we have no business imposing codes on the rest of the world, and we could go back to the UBC with no stupid Disability, Green, and Energy Codes.



More than likely this is a place with loose seats and not fixed seats.  Occupant load is not based on the number of chairs you can jam in a room, therefore, if they had empty chairs, they were not relevant to the situation.


----------



## cda

Some people just like to stand

Sometimes to stay awake


----------



## steveray

Funny that he was rescued by the FD and then proceeded to blast the FM....


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Aside from Fire Marshals having to deal with overcrowding at concerts and jails, Trump must think they're picking on him . . .

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...side-rally-despite-massive-spaces-inside.html

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...in-exeter-nh-fox-news-barred-by-fire-marshal/


----------



## steveray

I assume he just lost the fire vote...That can't be good...for him.


----------



## conarb

It remains to be seen but pictures show the room cordoned off with crowds kept outside, is the fire marshal playing politics here?  Has he limited other gatherings to the same reduced occupancy?  I've been saying for some time that the codes have become political with Green and Energy Codes you are enforcing the agenda of the Green Party, if we have Green Codes shouldn't we also have Libertarian or Republican Codes?  What does a Fire Marshal have to do to limit gatherings? Is he a dictator who can individually limit gatherings without documented reasoning?


----------



## cda

conarb said:


> It remains to be seen but pictures show the room cordoned off with crowds kept outside, is the fire marshal playing politics here?  Has he limited other gatherings to the same reduced occupancy?  I've been saying for some time that the codes have become political with Green and Energy Codes you are enforcing the agenda of the Green Party, if we have Green Codes shouldn't we also have Libertarian or Republican Codes?  What does a Fire Marshal have to do to limit gatherings? Is he a dictator who can individually limit gatherings without documented reasoning?





Yes.... To all questions

You have to understand secret service calls more of the rules than the fire marshal.

Been there, seen the bigger badge before.


----------



## conarb

cda said:


> Yes.... To all questions
> 
> You have to understand secret service calls more of the rules than the fire marshal.
> 
> Been there, seen the bigger badge before.



Wow, thanks for that CDA, I guess Trump's remedy is to sue the city and the Fire Marshall, if this is the call of The Secret Service they have been corrupted by Hillary as well as the FBI, I have a neighbor who is a retired FBI agent, he is astounded that Director Comey could lay out evidence of multiple crimes and then recommend no prosecution, as I've said you can't get away from discussing politics when the codes have become political.


----------

